# Pierced cherry vase



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Finished this piece today. Turned the shape first then did the piercing with a dremel tool with a carbide cutter. It's 7 1/2" tall and 3 1/2" wide. Lots of fun to make, really not that difficult. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Wow!!! Mike that's definitely cool. Looks like the dremel work would take more time then the turning did. Very interesting.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Dominick said:


> Wow!!! Mike that's definitely cool. Looks like the dremel work would take more time then the turning did. Very interesting.


I spent about an hour and a half with the piercing. Really goes quick once you get the feel of it. I have a flexible shaft with the small handpiece for the dremel, which makes it a lot easier to control. Then I drill a small hole in each section to start the dremel in. The trick I found out is to move the cutter in and out slightly as you are grinding away. It removes material fast that way without burning the wood.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

nice!

did you mark out the pattern first, or just drill and carve it as the mood took you?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

duncsuss said:


> nice!
> 
> did you mark out the pattern first, or just drill and carve it as the mood took you?


I did draw out a pattern first so I had something to follow. I just make the little shapes different from one another. Kind of feels like you are drawing a jigsaw puzzle.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Well done very nice.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

firehawkmph said:


> Kind of feels like you are drawing a jigsaw puzzle.


Now you've given me an idea -- my wife loves jigsaw puzzles. I'm thinking maybe I could make cut-outs just like jigsaw pieces, interlocking bumps and all that ... :shifty:

Of course, first I have to figure out how to make a vase that shape!


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

mike that is beautiful 
and i love the detail work:thumbsup:


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Gorgeous. Love to see it when that cherry oxidizes!


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Great looking piece Mike!
Tom


----------



## WeekendTurner (May 27, 2011)

Really lovely work. What thickness did you make the walls?


----------



## tplociniak (Oct 22, 2012)

Have to agree with everyone else, this is really great looking, nice job


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

WeekendTurner said:


> Really lovely work. What thickness did you make the walls?


The bottom edge of the piercings are just under an 1/8". It gets a hair thinner as it nears the top. I had to cover all the thin webbing with thin ca glue to strengthen it up when I was sanding it. I don't have any long hollowing tools, but I was able to get about an 1 1/2" from the bottom. The solid walls are a little heavy 1/8". 
Here's a some pics of the piercing part in progress:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

so if you dont have any long hollowing tools how did you do it?
it seems everytime i overhang the tool rest very much at all i get a catch like and it jerks my handle up.
its not really a catch but i think you know what i mean :laughing:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

robert421960 said:


> so if you dont have any long hollowing tools how did you do it?
> it seems everytime i overhang the tool rest very much at all i get a catch like and it jerks my handle up.
> its not really a catch but i think you know what i mean :laughing:


I guess I should rephrase that. I don't have one of those hollowing systems with all the metal brackets and supports. I have a Sorby medium size swan neck hollower and I also have an Easiwood swan neck hollower. Even with these you have to be really mindful of what the tool is doing when it gets down in there. Very light cuts and be careful when retracting the tool also.
Mike Hawkins


----------

